# vou vim/vir/ir



## Gamen

Hola.
Mucha gente dice, incluso nativos de habla portuguesa, "vou vim". No obstante entiendo que nunca podría ser correcto porque después del verbo "ir" conjugado sólo debe ir el infinitivo y no un pretérito indefinido.

Você vai vim para minha casa a passar as festas?
¿Vos vas a venir a mi casa para pasar las fiestas?

Ahora bien ¿Es correcto en portugués decir "vou ir"?

Exemplo:

Ele vai ir para o Rio em dezembro.  (Agora está em São Paulo).
El va a ir a Río de Janeiro en diciembre. (Ahora está en San Pablo).

Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Vou vim" está completamente equivocado. Lo correcto: "Vou" (decir "vou ir" es redundancia incorrecta).


----------



## Gamen

Gracias WSE
Pero podría decir "vou vir", ¿no es cierto?

Você vai vir para minha casa a passar as festas? (Eu estou falando desde minha casa)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não é a melhor construção da frase. Em vez disso, diga: você vem para cá/minha casa passar as festas? (não coloque o artigo antes do verbo 'passar').


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado WSE.
Na verdade com essa "a" em "Você vai vir para minha casa *a* passar as festas" quis "representar" a *preposição* indicativa de movimento que tem a mesma grafia em português, não o artigo definido. De qualquer forma, está errado, não?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil, não se usa. Em Portugal, não sei.


----------



## Alandria

Você vem para minha casa para curtir as festas?


----------



## Alentugano

WhoSoyEu said:


> No Brasil, não se usa. Em Portugal, não sei.


Completando, em Portugal , também não se usa. É percebido como espanholismo. Ou castelhanismo...


----------



## Gamen

Entonces, debería decir:

Você vem para/a minha casa para passar as festas?                 
Você vem para minha casa passar as festas?                 

Eu vou ao Brasil passar as festas.
Eu vou ao Brasil para passar as festas.

¿Correcto?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Quase. "Você vem *à *minha casa?


----------



## Gamen

Você vem *à *minha casa/vai ao Brasil (-) passar as festas? 
Você vem *à *minha casa/vai ao Brasil (para) passar as festas? 
Correto?


----------



## patriota

O artigo (e portanto a crase) antes de pronomes possessivos é facultativa.

"Você vem a minha casa?" está de acordo com as gramáticas prescritivas.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Veja a nota do item 10: http://www.espirito.org.br/portal/palestras/lingua-portuguesa/crase.html


----------



## Gamen

Entonces, debido a que los posesivos pueden admitir o no el artículo, la "crase" es facultativa.



> Ocorrência facultativa da crase
> antes do pronome possessivo feminino:
> Ele fez uma crítica séria _à sua_ mãe. OU Ele fez uma crítica  séria _a sua_ mãe.
> Convidei-o a vir _à minha_ casa. OU Convidei-o a vir _a  minha_ casa. Fuente: Portal Do Espírito



Você vem *à *minha casa/vai ao Brasil (-) passar as festas? 
Você vem *à *minha casa/vai ao Brasil (para) passar as festas? 

Você vem *a *minha casa/vai ao Brasil (-) passar as festas? 
Você vem *a *minha casa/vai ao Brasil (para) passar as festas?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Veja a nota do item 10: "quando a palavra _casa _apresentar modificador, *haverá crase*: vou à casa de Pedro. 
Da mesma forma, _vou à minha casa, _ou _você vem à minha casa._


----------



## patriota

*WhoSoyEu*, seu próprio _link _confirma que o uso *é facultativo antes de pronome possessivo feminino* e dá essa mesma construção ("a/à minha casa") como exemplo, se ler a página toda:



			
				http://www.espirito.org.br/portal/palestras/lingua-portuguesa/crase.html said:
			
		

> *Ocorrência facultativa da crase*
> 
> 2. antes do pronome possessivo feminino:
> _Ele fez uma crítica séria à sua mãe. _OU _Ele fez uma crítica séria a sua mãe._
> _Convidei-o a vir à minha casa._ OU _Convidei-o a vir a minha casa._


----------



## Gamen

Lo de la crase lo tengo claro.
Ahora, puedo usar "nada" o la preposición "para" al agregar un segundo verbo después de "ir" ou "vir". ¿No es cierto?

Você vem *à *minha casa/vai ao Brasil (-) passar as festas? 
Você vem *à *minha casa/vai ao Brasil (para) passar as festas? 

Você vem *a *minha casa/vai ao Brasil (-) passar as festas? 
Você vem *a *minha casa/vai ao Brasil (para) passar as festas?


----------



## Alentugano

Gamen said:


> Lo de la crase lo tengo claro.
> Ahora, puedo usar "nada" o la preposición "para" al agregar un segundo verbo después de "ir" ou "vir". ¿No es cierto?
> 
> Você vem *à *minha casa/vai ao Brasil (-) passar as festas?
> Você vem *à *minha casa/vai ao Brasil (para) passar as festas?
> 
> Você vem *a *minha casa/vai ao Brasil (-) passar as festas?
> Você vem *a *minha casa/vai ao Brasil (para) passar as festas?



eu acho que dispensaria o "para"...
Não sei se é preferência regional, mas a mim soa mais natural "Você vem à minha casa/vai ao Brasil passar as festas?"


----------



## Alandria

Alentugano said:


> eu acho que dispensaria o "para"...
> Não sei se é preferência regional, mas a mim soa mais natural "Você vem à minha casa/vai ao Brasil passar as festas?"



Lembrando que em Portugal é como no Italiano, o artigo é obrigatório antes de pronomes possessivos.
No Brasil, é facultativo, por isso tanto faz usar ou não a crase.

A minha casa (única forma aceita em Portugal)
A minha casa/minha casa (ambas aceitas no Brasil)


----------



## Gamen

Alandria said:


> Lembrando que em Portugal é como no Italiano, o artigo é obrigatório antes de pronomes possessivos.
> No Brasil, é facultativo, por isso tanto faz usar ou não a crase.
> 
> A minha casa (única forma aceita em Portugal)
> A minha casa/minha casa (ambas aceitas no Brasil)



Obrigado Alandría. Não sabia que em Portugal o artigo antes dos pronomes possessivos era obrigatório.


----------



## patriota

Gamen said:


> Alandría


Veja esta página sobre acentuação.


----------



## Alandria

patriota said:


> Veja esta página sobre acentuação.



De qualquer maneira, especificamente no meu caso, eu sou a-LAN-dria. (isso foge à regra)


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Obrigado Alandría. Não sabia que em Portugal o artigo antes dos pronomes possessivos era obrigatório.



Em geral usa-se, mas não se pode dizer que é obrigatório. Não é invulgar ouvir dizer, por exemplo, _'minha mãe/meu pai'_, sem artigo.


----------



## Gamen

De acuerdo. Muchas gracias Carfer.


----------



## Alandria

Carfer said:


> Em geral usa-se, mas não se pode dizer que é obrigatório. Não é invulgar ouvir dizer, por exemplo, _'minha mãe/meu pai'_, sem artigo.



Estou repassando o que os portugueses do WR sempre me disseram...
...nos textos escritos sempre se usa, segundo eles.


----------



## Carfer

Alandria said:


> Estou repassando o que os portugueses do WR sempre me disseram...
> ...nos textos escritos sempre se usa, segundo eles.



No falar português, a omissão do artigo acrescenta, entre outros, distância ou respeito (daí que o exemplo que mais facilmente me ocorreu foi o de _'minha mãe/meu pai'). _A minha impressão é a de que o uso do artigo, quer com os possessivos, quer com nomes próprios (matéria em que o português de Portugal e o do Brasil divergem substancialmente), está condicionado por aquilo que o falante pretende significar. Maior proximidade, familiaridade, especificidade e melhor identificação favorecem o uso do artigo. Maior distanciamento ou desconhecimento prejudicam-no.  Diria, pois, que a omissão ou a explicitação tem condicionantes exteriores à gramática. Daí que, sem negar que a omissão é claramente minoritária em Portugal, me pareça que estabelecer a regra da obrigatoriedade é ir longe demais. Eu diria antes que o uso do artigo, ainda que ocorra na generalidade das situações, é, na verdade, facultativo.


----------



## Gamen

Claríssimo Carfer o teu. Obrigado.


----------



## Alandria

Carfer said:


> No falar português, a omissão do artigo acrescenta, entre outros, distância ou respeito (daí que o exemplo que mais facilmente me ocorreu foi o de _'minha mãe/meu pai'). _A minha impressão é a de que o uso do artigo, quer com os possessivos, quer com nomes próprios (matéria em que o português de Portugal e o do Brasil divergem substancialmente), está condicionado por aquilo que o falante pretende significar. Maior proximidade, familiaridade, especificidade e melhor identificação favorecem o uso do artigo. Maior distanciamento ou desconhecimento prejudicam-no.  Diria, pois, que a omissão ou a explicitação tem condicionantes exteriores à gramática. Daí que, sem negar que a omissão é claramente minoritária em Portugal, me pareça que estabelecer a regra da obrigatoriedade é ir longe demais. Eu diria antes que o uso do artigo, ainda que ocorra na generalidade das situações, é, na verdade, facultativo.



Muito boa a sua explicação, Carfer. E acrescento que aqui no Brasil isso varia bastante. Geralmente nós omitimos quando se inicia a frase, tipo:

"Minha casa é aquela ali."

Mas usamos quando está no meio da frase:

"Saia da minha casa!"

Usamos no início da frase só quando queremos enfatizar:

"Na verdade, O MEU apartamento é aquele." 

Sempre se usa também quando está depois de preposição:

"Na minha casa... Da minha avó..."


----------

